# traffic einzelner rechner überwachen



## bluex (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Ich habe ein kleines Prob das mir jedoch tierisch auf die Nerfen geht. Wir haben ein Netzwerk in unserer WG, das über einen Router ins www geht. Alles schön und wunderbar. Der Höchst Traffic für jeden über Bittorent wurde auf 150 down und 10 up festgelegt damit alle gleichermassen was von der Leitung haben ... .
Wenn des auch eingehalten wird is alles prima , nur is mein Kollege andauernd mal schnell der Meinung er könne seinen upload mal eben auf 350 hochdonnern und keiner merkts. Das nerft. Weil er es einfach nicht begreift. Deshalb such ich jetzt ein Tool mit dem ich den Traffic jedes Rechners von meinem aus überwachen kann. Damit ich nicht immer erst rätzeln muss ob er wieder an seiner Übertragung rumspielt oder ob´s an was anderem liegt. Ich hatte mal sowas, nur weis ich nicht mehr wie des hiess. Wichtig is jedenfalls das ich des von meinem PC aus machen kann, weil er sich natürlich weigert nen Netlimiter zu installieren.....   

Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen, da ich die Leitung ja auch noch zum Arbeiten brauche und nicht die Zeit habe andauernd auf Fehlersuche zu gehen. =) Danke schonmal im Vorraus

MfG
blue


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Ist in Deinem Router ein Switch oder ein Hub integriert?
Wenn ein Switch kannst Du nicht den ganzen Verkehr ueberwachen, da nur der Verkehr der fuer Dich bestimmt ist auch zu Dir kommt. Da hilft es auch nichts die Netzwerkkarte in den Promiscious-Mode zu schalten.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein im Router integrierter Switch die Moeglichkeit bietet auf einem Port den gesamten Traffic zu spiegeln.
Wenn ein Hub integriert ist kannst Du mittels Software die Datenstroeme ueberwachen.

Ich haette jetzt zu Ethereal tendiert, jedoch siehst Du dort nur die Art des Traffics und nicht die genutzte Bandbreite.

Bietet Dein Router QoS (Quality of Service)? Dann kannst Du vielleicht damit Deinen Kollegen etwas ausbremsen.


----------



## bluex (17. Oktober 2005)

Naja wir haben das so:
Die Rechner hängen an einem Switch und der Switch selber hängt nochmal am Router. 
Der Router selber hat nen Hub und WLAN, welches wir allerdings zur Zeit nicht benutzen.

QoS hat des Teil glaube nicht. Is ja nur  von Siemens...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2005)

Siemens ist doch eigentlich keine schlechte Firma. Auch wenn die im Bereich Netzwerk wohl nicht so gross sind.

Hmm, das ist dann natuerlich alles etwas unguenstig.
Vielleicht kannst Du Dich direkt an den Router haengen und von dort aus den Verkehr ueberwachen. Immer vorausgesetzt da wird nicht geswitcht.

Ansonsten waere ich erstmal mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## bluex (18. Oktober 2005)

Naja was Router angeht ist Siemens nicht gerad der aufgehende Stern am Nachthimmel.  Zu viele Stabilitätsprobleme, dann werden meist schnell noch ein paar Firmwareupdates hinterher geschoben, die das ganze erfahrungsgemäß meist noch verschlimmern, oder das eine Problem beseitigen, dafür aber wieder andere schaffen. Wenn man mal so in den Routerforen guckt ist es echt erschreckend wie viele user derart gravierende Verbindungsprobleme mit den Siemensroutern  haben. Hatte eigendlich auch mehr erwartet von einer solchen Firma. 

Gut dann werd ich mich mal direkt an den Router klemmen. =)
Danke für die Hilfe.

MfG
Blue


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2005)

Dann scheint auf Siemens-Router ja diese alte Windows-Weisheit auch zuzutreffen.


> 63,000 bugs in the code, 63,000 bugs,
> ya get 1 whacked with a service pack,
> now there's 63,005 bugs in the code!!



Um zu testen ob Du alles an Verkehr beobachten kannst kannst Du ja mal Ethereal ausprobieren.
Ist ein sehr gutes Tool um den Traffic zu ueberwachen. Jedoch ist es fuer das was Du machen willst, das Ueberwachen der Bandbreite, nicht geeignet.
Dafuer kannst Du ziemlich genau sehen welche Seiten aufgerufen werden und sowas.


----------



## bluex (19. Oktober 2005)

hehe 
Ja scheint so. =) 

Hab jetzt Ethereal am laufen und des zeigt mir auch alles mögliche an, naja nur nich den Traffic. Aber hab des Prob jetzt anders gelöst.... hab ihm ne halbe Stunde ne Standpauke gehalten und gedroht, jedes mal wenn ich auch nur den verdacht habe einfach seinen Stecker zu ziehen....... lol Mein Ping ist jetzt wieder normal und alles geht seinen gewohnten Verbindungsgang =)

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe. =)

MfG
blue


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Oktober 2005)

Nichts zu danken.

Ich wuensche Dir noch viel Spass mit Deiner nun hoffentlich dauerhaft ungestoerten Verbindung.


----------

